# First whole hog



## kdfiter (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello all 
So my wife started working at a small bar that has a double lot wih  a big patio and horse shoe pits (plenty of room )..the lady that owns it is pretty old and doesnt' care if you have partys or events ..she says all she cares about is cleaning up after yourself ..so I was looking around and she has a old oil burner that somone used to do whole hogs with  it' a rotasray type but with no motor ..im thinking of doing a 100 lb hog ..i was thinking of just adding grates and butterflying the hog ..or should  I try and fix the rotasary and do it that way .the other question is I'm not really looking to make any money (just break even)I just want to smoke a hog ..so if I charge say 10 bucks a person should that include a beverage..i think the bar owner would expect to make money on at least the beers ..i was thinking a half barrel till its gone but then she wouldn't  really be making anything..or should I just charge for a plate and they have to buy a beverage ..thanks all


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 25, 2018)

Be careful of local ordinances. Also you may want to go with suggested donations instead of a direct charge for the food. 
Just to keep the theme more in line with an open party instead of a restaurant. 
Chris


----------



## kdfiter (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for the reply ..I was thinking the same thing on taking donations ..breaking even is all I'm looking for


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 29, 2018)

That sounds pretty cool!
As mentioned you might make it a "fundraiser" for a charity of your choice and you are able to recoup your expenses and you donate the rest. You can ride a lot on a 501c3 license and backing. But if serving alcohol is involved then there could be State ordinances about that. Around here that involves adding an insurance policy for your event as well. In this case you might be covered under the Bars liquor licence and insurance or possibly also covered with  Non-profit organization. When we did our wedding, it was easy and inexpensive to add rider with Insurance agency.

Please post picks of that oil burner Roti! Not sure I can give any advise without more information.


----------

